# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Cevdet karakaş

## ceydaaa

cevdetkaratas.jpgElazığ'lı olup 21 yaşındaydı. Ailesi ile birlikte Almanya'da bulunuyorken, 
Türkiye'ye, vatanına dönmüştü. Elazığ'da cereyan eden bir olaya adı karıştığı 
için tutuklandı ve 12 Eylül Mahkemeleri'nde yargılanarak idam cezasına 
çarptırıldı. 2 Haziran günü, sabahın erken saatlerinde Elazığ Kapalı Cezaevi'nde 
asılarak şehit edildi.

----------

